# Cheap Mid/Full Tower Cabinet with max HDD slots



## mitraark (Apr 21, 2015)

Need a new cabinet which should have 7 or more 3.5" Bays (  Not 2.5" or 5.25", only 3.5" ) and space for a 310 mm GPU.


The Deepcool Tesseract  seems to be the most recommended Cabinet in the PC section buit it has only 4 3.5" slots.

Budget is 2k-3k 

Open to buying lower end brands like Zebronics or iBall ( But not Frontech )


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 21, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Need a new cabinet which should have 7 or more 3.5" Bays (  Not 2.5" or 5.25", only 3.5" ) and space for a 310 mm GPU.
> 
> 
> The Deepcool Tesseract  seems to be the most recommended Cabinet in the PC section buit it has only 4 3.5" slots.
> ...



Cooler Master Force 500 FOR-500-KKN1 Mid Tower Cabinet -3250.
Link:Cooler Master Force 500 FOR-500-KKN1 Mid Tower Cabinet - Cooler Master : Flipkart.com

Eight 3.5" Bays.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow this is really good cabinet.

Getting it for around 3000 after 10% off on Visa cards. 
Need to resolve one more problem before getting this.


----------

